# Mutual Intervisitation Between The Grand Lodge Of Texas And The Prince Hall Grand Lodge Of Texas App



## Squire Bentley (Dec 6, 2014)

http://freemasoninformation.com/201...he-prince-hall-grand-lodge-of-texas-approved/

I looking forward to attending Lodge with some new Brothers!

Frederic L. Milliken


----------



## JMartinez (Dec 6, 2014)

Any recommended Prince Hall lodges in San Antonio, Texas?


----------



## crono782 (Dec 6, 2014)

There's still some details to iron out. Don't go knocking on new doors just yet, hah!


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 7, 2014)

JMartinez said:


> Any recommended Prince Hall lodges in San Antonio, Texas?



http://www.mwphglotx.org/about/affiliated-lodges/

I recommend Maxey Lodge near the back of Joint Base Lackland a couple blocks from IS-410 and US-90 on the west side of town.  Dress to the nines and bring your gloves.



crono782 said:


> There's still some details to iron out. Don't go knocking on new doors just yet, hah!



How soon until I can get together with some brothers and visit one of the Austin lodges?  I figure one of the ones that meet a couple of blocks from Franklin BBQ.

I'm on call next week so I figure after the holidays.  When California passed recognition "the paperwork" took a year.  Unacceptable.  In Texas the year in question was 7 years ago.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Dec 7, 2014)

The three lodges in Austin meet at 1154 Angelina St. 78701 ( across the street from Carver Library). Do not visit any other locations as  those are clandestine.  I'm working on updating the contact info for each lodge on the website and will hopefully be able to add location and meeting time.   We still have to wait for the Grand Masters to officially meet and sign the new compact but since this just happened yesterday,  I will give it a little while.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Dec 7, 2014)

crono782 said:


> There's still some details to iron out. Don't go knocking on new doors just yet, hah!


Your Grand Secretary called ours yesterday to inform him of the historic vote but it still has to be sent through official channels. Now we can talk to each other about the craft without worrying about being brought up on charges.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you Brother Hill!  Sound advice for all involved.


----------



## JJones (Dec 7, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> http://www.mwphglotx.org/about/affiliated-lodges/
> 
> I recommend Maxey Lodge near the back of Joint Base Lackland a couple blocks from IS-410 and US-90 on the west side of town.  Dress to the nines and bring your gloves.
> 
> .



I wonder how many visiting GLOTX members are going to fill underdressed when sitting in their first PH lodge.


----------



## Mosaic (Dec 7, 2014)

JJones said:


> I wonder how many visiting GLOTX members are going to fill underdressed when sitting in their first PH lodge.



Internal qualifications


----------



## JMartinez (Dec 7, 2014)

Is there any "fine print"? Do's and don't? Before we start visiting?


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Dec 7, 2014)

All masonic brothers, whether GL of State or Prince Hall should be aware of the following site and list.  This list covers the whole country. Take due notice and govern yourselves accordingly.

http://www.thephylaxis.org/bogus/index.php


----------



## Squire Bentley (Dec 7, 2014)

For San Antonio PHA Lodges:

Blue Bonnet Lodge #192
WM Johnny Hernandez
BroJHernandez@yahoo.com

San Antonio Lodge #1
PM Burrell Parmer
captparmer@hotmail.com

Both friends of mine. Mention my name.


                                           Frederic L. Milliken


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 7, 2014)

So before this was approved lets say a tx brother was visiting an Oregon lodge and a PHA brother was also at that lodge that night would the TX brother have to leave?


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 8, 2014)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> So before this was approved lets say a tx brother was visiting an Oregon lodge and a PHA brother was also at that lodge that night would the TX brother have to leave?



This combines at least three issues -

1) If Texas has an act-like-the-locals rule then the locals have recognition and you're good.  This has been addressed in this forum before I don't remember the answer off the top of my head.

2) I've never seen the Texas list for recognition of PHA jurisdictions so I don't know if we recognize any or all outside of Texas.  If Texas has a don't-act-like-the-locals rule AND Texas fails to recognize MWPHAGLofOR you're not good.

3) How do you feel about letter of the law versus spirit of the law issues.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 8, 2014)

JMartinez said:


> Is there any "fine print"? Do's and don't? Before we start visiting?


So here's the "fine print" as I know it:

It is important to note that this is a special case. What passed *wasn't *the usual "GLoTX grants recognition and visitiation to GLoXYZ". What passed *was* an amendment to the existing compact between the Grand Lodge of Texas and the Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas, thereby extending the existing recognition to include visitation with some provisos.
Again, the distinction that this was an amendment to the compact is important. The compact is not finalized until both Grand Masters sign it and it is attested by both Grand Secretaries. There were additionally some details to hash out such as compiling and sending lists of regular lodges to both jurisdictions and settling on dates to receive updated lists. It would be unwise to start using the benefits of the amended compact until such time as these details are finalized.
Obviously you would not allow a brother to visit from a different grand jurisdiction without checking to see if his lodge is legitimate. Following this line of thought, both Grand Secretaries will provide lists of regular subordinate lodges to give to the other jurisdiction and then to the lodges themselves. Otherwise, lodges will not have any means of vetting visitors correctly based on our own procedures to do so. I would *not* admit visitors until given an updated list of lodges in the others' jurisdictions for obvious reasons. Such a list is almost surely to come with some pertinent info from the Grand Secretaries. If you choose to "jump the gun" on this, you will likely cause a lot of grief for your DDGMs. A little patience here will go a long ways in this process going smoothly until the kinks are worked out.
There will be NO dual/plural/affiliate/etc memberships between the two grand jurisdictions, period. If you want to "cross over", you must first demit completely from one jurisdiction and then petition and be balloted on in the other.
Each grand jurisdiction will respect the others' suspensions and expulsions. If you are suspended in, say, GLoTX, don't expect to be able to visit a lodge under the PHGLoTX.
Again to point out the distinction that this is a special agreement between the GLoTX and the PHGLoTX. It would be unwise to assume that these visitation rights extend to grand jurisdictions with visitation to the other GL. Example, PHGLoGA has visitation with PHGLoTX, I would not assume that a Mason under the PHGLoGA can visit a lodge under the GLoTX and a vice versa situation as well. The compact did not address this directly, but I would not risk it. The agreement was between these two jurisdictions only.
As well, the compact did not address that i saw whether a recommender on a petition could be considered from the other grand jurisdiction. Again, I would not risk it without further clarification.
Be smart about it and patient and things will go smoothly.


----------



## phamason15 (Dec 12, 2014)

Good evening, are there any brothers on the forum from Old Town Springs in Spring Tx


----------



## bupton52 (Dec 13, 2014)

phamason15 said:


> Good evening, are there any brothers on the forum from Old Town Springs in Spring Tx



I'm not from Old Town Spring, but I live in the Spring area @phamason15


----------

